# Fulton Trailer Fold Away Kit



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve heard good things about that Fulton folding tongue- but you need to look into it carefully since they have very specific parameters for it (it’s not that strong...). A gheenoe is ideal since it’s pretty lightweight...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

there is another thread on it..search


----------



## gulfrat (Sep 26, 2018)

Ah found it. Thanks guys. Looks like it will work perfectly.


----------



## strangebrue (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure on the dynamic of installing the kit aft of the winch stand but I highly recommend you buy a step bit to do the install. With an aluminum trailer normal bits will burn through pretty easily, galvanized is a different story depending on the thickness. The step bit saved my knuckles and a lot of time on my second trailer install. You can usually just use a 1/8" bit and then go to the step bit. They are cheap and well worth the money any time you need to drill through a trailer. I would agree with Captain Lemay that the weight of a gheenoe shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Marshbound88 (Feb 24, 2016)

I installed a Fulton swing tongue kit on a Harry spear silent stalker that sat on a continental galvanized trailer (light boat and similar situation). It was a light rig so I didn’t worry too much about it. Only issue I ran in to was that the Fulton kit had a slight amount of play in the hinge, and when I really tightened up the winch the front beam would get a little bit of a upward angle or bend to it. It didn’t mess with performance, just looked a little silly. I might have a picture somewhere


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The fulton kit I installed had a very specific warning that you are not allowed to install equipment in front of the hinge. It must be on the boat side.
That said, I'm not very impressed with the kit. I've had it on for 8+ years and it developed a good amount of play in the hinge itself. I don't think the cast aluminum is very strong either, and would have gladly had the weight penalty of steel.
You can check my thread on looking for a solution to shorten a trailer for my new project. I decided to sleeve it and make a removable tongue. Not the prettiest solution, but it will be strong. I would not put the winch in front of the hinge.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the warning in the instructions. Nothing can be mounted on the swing tongue.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a custom trailer from a prominent manufacturer with the swing tongue. The winch is mounted on the swing tongue, however loaded I’m at maybe 1300 lbs. While it is not as sturdy as other trailers I have had in the past, I have towed some pretty good distances over the past several years and have not had any issues. My connection is still sturdy and strong. Should not have any issues with the Ghennoe.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What about having a sleeve attached to the trailer tongue and a pin where you can remove the rest of the tongue in the same manner as a trailer hitch and receiver?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I echo the other comments about the winch being on the boat side and the hinge developing play in it.
If I had the option I would go for a fully removable tongue. That being said beyond the play in the hinge I have had no issues with it.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Whatever you decide, just do it. If it will fit in the garage why pay a storage fee for a gheenoe. Or just leave it out under a cover.


----------

